# Severely cracked/peeling dry fingers on my 3 year old



## EmyDra

Anyone had this :-( he has two fingers at the moment which are awful right to the base. Layers of the skin peeling off, broken in several places.
I occasionally catch him with them in his mouth or picking at then which only makes it worse :-( 

he's had it before several times but never this bad.


----------



## AnneD

I've not seen it on my toddler, but I get it on my hands quite often. What helps me is putting on thick layer of lanolin (nothing else works for me, I'll be buying Lansinoh for the rest of my life) and wearing cotton gloves or bandaging up. 

I hope you find someting that heals it quickly. Have you any idea why it may have started?


----------



## _jellybean_

That sounds really bad. We use Aquaphor. It helps a lot with dry, cracked skin. We also use a few other creams/lotions. Can you take him to the doctor? If it's severe they may want to prescribe something.


----------



## rihanna

My son is 4 all all of his finger ends (ad two toes) are very badly cracked / peeling / bleeding / cry / chapped etc they are such a state we are waiting in a hospital appointment as it has been 2 years now


----------



## Zephram

I get dermatitis and pompholyx, which is a type of eczema on my fingers and palms of my hands. It starts with little blisters that get dry and crack open. Is it anything like that? In my case it's an allergy to soap (sulphates, detergents, methylisothiazolinone, etc), and it really helps if I use natural soaps or avoid soap/detergent entirely. Not sure if it could be the same thing, but it's one thing to try. Also, moisturise multiple times a day.


----------



## EmyDra

Also had mild success with lasinoh, yesterday I spread it on and incased bad fingers in cling film.
I will try and get a picture.

Zephram I suffer from similar, especially when it's colder and he gets the wee things also. Doctors haven't been too concerned before but I might have to make an appt for him soon. The fingers look swollen too.


----------



## _jellybean_

Aw, yeah, I'd definitely take him in today if his fingers look swollen:(


----------



## superfrizbee

Maybe try some lanisoh nipple cream! That stuff is awesome and non toxic. It's the only thing that works for me when I get cracked lips in the winter!


----------



## icklemonster

I don't think I can add anything to what pp have said for your LO OP, but thanks pp's for the lanisoh recommendation. 

My DH has had terrible blisters and cracked fingers since having LO, he's had light therapy which was amazing, but you can only have a couple of months treatment each year due to cancer risk. If anyone is really suffering as an adult definitely ask to be referred to dermatology and ask for light therapy. The creams he has been given are rubbish. I'll dig out my old nipple cream though tomorrow and let him try that out :thumbup: xxx


----------

